#ubuntu-ch 2014-08-12
<cato1986> hi is there anyone here who can help me with grub
#ubuntu-ch 2014-08-13
<Kr_D> 3
#ubuntu-ch 2014-08-14
<H4ml3t> hi all!
#ubuntu-ch 2016-08-20
<turco7> hello ...
